# The story: Birth/death of Trace Oak



## ariahsmum (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is a link to the story at OCT DDC...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=559958

I'd love it if you'd read it... but its LOOONG!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I read it Jaya, and I am so so sorry.







Trace


----------



## mrsuribe (Nov 9, 2004)

Jaya,

I just read your story and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, mama, I'm streaming tears. I am so terribly sorry. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby boy, and for your tremendous pain and suffering.








Trace Oak


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

I read your story. I am deeply saddened by your loss.








Trace


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh mama, I am so so sorry...








: Trace


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

jaya,
i am so sorry for what happened. thank you for sharing your story.

trace oak









jaya


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Jaya--oh, what you have endured. How strong you must be, and how sad that you had to find that out. I'm so sorry you went through all of that. Trace was very lucky to have you for a mommy, your love for him shines through your story.








for you and your family.

Keri


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

thank you so much for putting it to words

i know i know i know
that is all i can say.
and thank you for telling me.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

s I am so sorry. Your story was so well written, thank you for sharing Trace Oak with us.








Trace Oak


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

I just read your story with my heart and body in pain for you; I'm very sorry you had to go through that horrible experience, besides the unbelievable pain of losing your son Trace.

You are a strong woman and mother, but please make sure you are well cared for in the coming months.








Trace Oak


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your story, mama! I am so sorry for your loss.








Sending healing vibes your way!!
Please be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Andy-Billsmum (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss

Camila

Mum to Andrew (07/01) and my angels Freya, Thomas and James


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

